# Brake line rubbing!!



## smokey808 (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a 96 xcab with 3" blocks and redrilled hangers..i just added 15" pathfinders and now the inside of both the rear rims are rubbing the lines..any advise on what to do?


----------



## jdchandler13 (Dec 9, 2011)

if you have enough room to clearance the axle tubes the best thing I could tell you to d ois go to a part store and buy a cheap little tubing bender and adjust the angle of the hose, that way you dont run the risk of kinking the line and causing major problems. that should fix it right up for you. the problem is that line is run with stock geometry and shackle dimensions so when you drilled the hangers it modifies the geometry w the bender you can open the bend up and clarance the wheels.


----------

